# Lian Li tower PC case P60 plus



## raringer (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi...I have tried to put in a replacement Power switch to the front panel of the case and succeeded in damaging it. I bought a replacement switch from <www.performance-pcs.com> but am reluctant to have another go. Is there any special knack in getting it into place as the metal of the switch is extremely thin? I thought the switch just pressed in...but just how? Any help would be appreciated again. 
Thanks..Ray


----------

